# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Em xin hỏi các bác câu cuối cùng về NCSTUDIO thôi

## Letungquang

Trước hết xin cảm ơn những bác đã trợ giúp em mấy hôm nay....... Các bác cho em một câu hỏi là NCstudio dùng khắc một số loại bàn ghế, sập, có ổn ko ah? Khoảng nửa tháng nữa em up ảnh con máy khoe các bác đánh giá.

----------


## emptyhb

Bác lăn tăn thế nhỉ. Khắc gỗ trừ phần mềm riêng của hãng ra thì NCSTudio là vỗ địch.

----------


## nhatson

người vận hành máy mới chiếm tỉ trọng quyết định cao hơn, ncstudio hay gì gì đấy góp phần nhỏ hơn trong việc gia công tốt hay ko

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## solero

Đúng như cụ nhatson nói. Người làm file và điều khiển máy có quyết định rất lớn với chất lượng sản phẩm. Controler đơn giản dường như chỉ giúp người setup và vận hành đơn giản hơn thôi.

----------


## h-d

máy móc cũng đều phụ thuộc vào con người, NC thì dễ dùng và rất trực quan

----------


## Letungquang

Cảm ơn các bác, em làm con máy này đề tặng cho 1 người bạn có hoàn cảnh khó khăn, bạn em nó bị điếc nên em mới lăn tăn dễ sử dụng hay không. Làm phiền các bác thì cho tôi xin lỗi vậy.

----------

